# bench wiring question



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

only have one receptacle in my shop, old house, the receptacle is 20 amp because my table saw is 15 amp and I wanted a big enough breaker for it and lights. What i want to do is attach the extension cord to the saw to my work bench. The cord is 12/3 i replaced the male end with a steel junction box with a receptacle. I want to bolt it to my steel bench legs would that be safe. The shop wiring in new directly from the box thanks


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

You'll be fine but I personally would not do it. A regular plug is so much more flexible as you can disconnect it whenever you need to. Plus a permanently attached device qualifies as a modiification to your electric circuit. Which brings legal responsibility, need for a permit etc.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

i want it up off the floor, and it is a n electrical box on a 12/3 extension cord, it is not hard wired.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

It's not a problem… all you are doing is making an extension cord. I have several machines with attached gang boxes on them… wall plug powers the machine + gang box.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Just make sure the cords ground is pigtailed to the box since it's metal. Don't rely on the outlet fastened to the box to provide a good ground to the box.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a junction box similar to yours that I mounted on a piece of 1/2 inch plywood. With the plywood screwed to my bench, I feel it is pretty safe.

It has a switch and a receptacle so I can start my shop vac without having to get under the bench to reach the on/off switch on the shop vac. One end of the extension cord plugs into an standard outlet. The shop vac plugs into the outlet on the box and is controlled by the switch. It had been working just fine for the last 3-4 years.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks I just wanted to make sure I was doing it safely, I am allergic to electric shock, don't like them at all


----------

